# Lola's tummy troubles part 2



## Nancy (Feb 4, 2009)

Again today she is refusing food...it's been about 2/3 weeks since the last time..So I am taking her to the vets at 5 today...not sure if we will get results we want as we have been there before about this..But I would really like to know why this keeps happening to her..Anything you all can think I should ask the vets about this time? Thanks Nancy


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I don't know what to say. My chi, Zarita, is the same way---only she doesn't eat anything for at least one to two days a week! By 'anything' I mean maybe she'll drink some milk, but generally that's it. She is on Pepcid (vet's Rx) for reflux. This is a dog, that as a puppy, did not eat. We had to almost force food down her! The vet she had to eat, 'cause of hypogylcemia' and would vomit bile. Finally we went to a specialist for gobs of money who said just 'leave her alone and clean up the bile". He did Rx the Pepcid though. That has helped. Now I do just that, and quit worrying. She is now 6 years old and hasn't changed at all. People say not to feed her milk, but some days that's all she eats. She has one ounce in the AM.! Good luck with Lola. Sue


----------



## Nancy (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks Sue....I am reluctant to take her to the vets again....she hates the vets and they have a hard time to even examine her..She is sensitive dog ..some things just scare the crap out of her...Certain noises usually squeeks...and the vets..amoung other things...she goes into panic mode alot of the times..There are some vets she will be ok with but they are very gentle and always women...Some are just to busy to spend the time to go slow with Lola and those appointments turn into nightmares for her...( muzzled or even sedated) She is like only 4 pounds ...I asked for the vets she will tolerate but none are working there anymore..never fails..its a teaching hospital with alot of different vets..
I've tried a few times today to get her to eat...but nope..I guess this might be the last time I take her in for this issue ..I am hoping they will talk about her diet ( acana) or her nerves...I guess I am just really concerned it could be something more serious than a gassy tummy...Maybe I can get some meds as well ...


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

If it's just a skipped meal here & there...I'd not worry about it Nancy. Sometimes the more we fuss about it & try to get them to eat, the more they "act out". If it is just her not wanting to eat...leave her food down for 15mins...take it up & offer again at dinner time. Again...leave it for 15mins, etc. No coaxing, no special treatment...just offer it & take it up. 

I'd not take her to the vets either. If she gets that stressed out there--could only make the problem worse? Unless she is having a medical issue--I'd spare her the stress of it. If she is just snubbing her food--maybe she just has had enough? It's really not abnormal for some to fast themselves a half day or day..... Maxie use to do this too when I fed kibble.

Anyway...good luck. I hope she comes around so you can stop worrying about her!


----------



## Nancy (Feb 4, 2009)

Well the vet thinks her pancreas is inflamed...she gave her a pen gent plus injection ...and some gastro food...She wanted to give her sub Q but I said she usually got better within 24 hrs ...and if not I'd bring her in for that...She also wanted to give her antibiotics..but I also questioned that ..because antibiotics can mess with the gut...So she said she would hold off of that as well....so its just watching her for the next 24 hrs...and getting her to eat alittle gastro food 4 times a day..so her pancreas doesn't have to work to hard...
She didn't think she needed a diet change since this has only happened 3 times in a year...but again if it flares up more often we would have to change her diet...
I gave her about a tablespoon of the gastro food and she ate it...I will try and give her alittle more at bedtime...


----------

